# Replacement collet..Perles router



## Dirdal (Mar 20, 2014)

This is my first post here, so please forgive me if I should be making an entire new topic about this, or if it's in the wrong section.

I have an old router from a brand called Perles, I need a new collet for it, but I have no idea which ones are compatible. Here's all the info I could find on the router:

Perles AG
Ch-2542PIETERLEN
TYP OF808 Ser nr 4-1185740
230V 50-60Hz 850W
3,8A n 25000/min
n max 27000/min
CE 1998

I've already sent an e-mail to Perles, asking them to help me out, but they don't seem to be of much help, I also sent an e-mail to the guys over at elairecorp.com, if any of you guys would know where I could get a new collet which will work with my router, that'd be great!

Thanks


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, Eirik.

Sometime, with a very old router such as that, the better option may be to replace it with a modern 1/2" variable speed router......


----------



## Dirdal (Mar 20, 2014)

jw2170 said:


> Welcome to the forum, Eirik.
> 
> Sometime, with a very old router such as that, the better option may be to replace it with a modern 1/2" variable speed router......


Thanks mate 

I was hoping I could fix this one up, and use it till my economical situation becomes a little better, but I guess if all else fails, I'll have to get a new one.

EDIT: If I were to get a new one, is there a general consensus of what's the best "overall" router, if I were to just get one I mean?


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Hi Eirik,

"best router" is always a much discussed topic, and, really, most people are going to recommend what they are using and are happy with.

I cannot recommend a brand that I have never used.

And it also depends on what is available in your location, considering the voltage used.

As you would be upgrading from an 850W router, I would recommend a mid range plunge router, with variable speed and soft start.

I would be looking at a brand name and tend to steer away from a "house brand" Asian clone.

Triton are available in UK/ Europe and come in a range of sizes.

Triton Tools | Routers | MOF001 | Dual Mode Precision Plunge Router 1400W


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Hi Eirik, really pleased to see you join the community, welcome to Router Forums!


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum Eirik.


----------



## Dirdal (Mar 20, 2014)

Thanks for the warm welcome, guys. Seems like it's impossible to get a hold of spare parts for this router, guess I'll have to get a new one.


----------



## Spelch (Apr 3, 2010)

I know your original post is now as old as buggery, however I've only just happened upon it from an unrelated search.

Perles used to make Elu routers for DeWalt. They are (still) in my opinion the very best routers ever made! So keep your old Perles, as it's probably a bit of a diamond in the rough.

As regards collets, I suspect yours will take Elu/Dewalt collets. Which particular ones I'm not so sure, but I think you said it was an OF808 machine, which places it in the 1/4" capacity range. This being the case, I'm fairly certain that collets from Elu's 96, 96E, 97 & 97E range, DeWalt's DW613 & 615, and Trend's T5 routers will fit! This machine is still being made (albeit modified & updated) by Perles, now in Slovenia rather than Switzerland and still being sold as a Trend T5.

At least it's a bit more progress for you anyway. Go to your local DeWalt retailer & check it they're the same fitting. Alternatively, most if not all parts for your machine can be ordered from Trend UK direct.


----------

